# Italian aircraft markings?



## Seawitch (Nov 9, 2013)

I find this image of a Lightning intercepting an Italian aircraft I havn't identified confusing. The markings seem to be Italian, but not as I know Italy's ww2 markings... http://www.wallcoo.net/paint/Air_Combat_Art_01/images/Air Combat Art 0046.jpg ...can anyone elaborate?


----------



## Elmas (Nov 9, 2013)

The airplane is rather fantasy, the markings are those of Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana (1943-1945).


----------



## Seawitch (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for this Elmas, it led me to further reading, interesting stuff!


----------



## Milosh (Nov 10, 2013)

Elmas said:


> The airplane is rather fantasy, the markings are those of Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana (1943-1945).



A fantasy?






More, http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3-...ti-1st-sq-1st-gr-c-t-group-build-20078-5.html


----------



## Elmas (Nov 10, 2013)

Let' say that the the airplane is an "artistic impression" of a Macchi 205........ 
Proportions and general shape of the fuselage, expecially in the rear, but also in the nose, are fully wrong.... look at the blending between the cockpit and the fuselage, for example......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2013)

Always thought that marking looked like a postage stamp!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Just for reference there are 4 pictures of this aircraft (3 different angle shots of same aircraft including the one above) in the book Camouflage and Markings of the Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana 1943-1945 on page 53


----------

